# San Bernadino - July 26th



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Registration Form


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

im there


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 17 2009, 09:48 AM~13027661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be there for sure


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Topdogs bike club will be there!


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

:worship: :worship: LATIN LIFE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Feb 17 2009, 12:15 PM~13028947
> *:worship:  :worship: LATIN LIFE IN THE HOUSE
> *


we there for sure. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 17 2009, 10:52 AM~13028208
> *Ill be there for sure
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

san bernanrdino in the summer??? going to be hoottttt!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 17 2009, 10:48 AM~13027661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea I'm there, can't wait for this show!  :biggrin: 

Hey Toro where you at? I know your going to be there!


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

HOW MANY WRISTBANDS PER CAR ENTRY?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Make Room For :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Feb 18 2009, 12:38 PM~13039007
> *HOW MANY WRISTBANDS PER CAR ENTRY?
> *


2 per car entry


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Feb 18 2009, 10:38 AM~13039007
> *HOW MANY WRISTBANDS PER CAR ENTRY?
> *


PARA QUE QUIERES SABER SI DE TODOS MODOS METES UN CHINGO DE RAZA CON DOS!!!!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Feb 18 2009, 08:27 AM~13037597
> *Hell yea I'm there, can't wait for this show!  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey Toro where you at?  I know your going to be there!
> *


what's up Bad Mamma Jamma...you know Impalas Magazine will be there in force....hmmmmmm....maybe even with the anniversary issue......you can count us in.......any word on a "Pre-party".....


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 19 2009, 09:06 PM~13054283
> *what's up Bad Mamma Jamma...you know Impalas Magazine will be there in force....hmmmmmm....maybe even with the anniversary issue......you can count us in.......any word on a "Pre-party".....
> *


Yup can't wait! Anniversary issue, nice! Pre-party yea I'll have to hit you back up on that!


----------



## torresempire (Feb 24, 2006)

Wassssss up everybody. Are you ready for the big show. july 26 in sanbernadino. We have nice trophies and some bad ass Championship belts  Hit us up We will hit you back .


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

For booth information contact Tim Walls at 214-356-0352. :biggrin:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 18 2009, 02:35 PM~13040440
> *Make Room For  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...







_*
:yes: :yes: :yes: Rollerz Only :yes: :yes: :yes: *_


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## torresempire (Feb 24, 2006)

:biggrin: THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPORT FROM TORRESEMPIRE TO ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. R.O.DIVA. CONSAFOS C.C. LIL SPANKS THEE ARTISTIICS C.C. POISON 831 SOLO C.C. MR.559 TOPDOGS BICK CLUB.CADDY EXTRA LATIN LIFE C.C. LATINLIFE O.C. LATINLUXURY C.C.B.C. UNDERGRAUND KUSTOMS. LOWLOW81. 214PINK CADY.TORO IMPALAS :biggrin: HIT US UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: CHILDHOOD DREAMS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

We are sure going to try to make it. Nice to see Wego coming to CALI :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

me to :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Feb 28 2009, 07:23 PM~13141058
> *We are sure going to try to make it.  Nice to see Wego coming to CALI :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T
T
T


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hopefully, this year is just the beginning!


----------



## torresempire (Feb 24, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks to all of you for your support. BILLY THE KID DELANO.CALIFORNIA. CHILD HOOD DREAMS B.C LOWRIDERBOB. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES C.C.BAD MAMMA JAMMA WEGO TOUR INDIO 123 VALLEDE COACHELLA CA ROLLERZ ONLY LOV2PRTY CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES MROUIJA SAN ANTONIO TX LOS MAGNIFICOS. THANKS FROM SAM E ELISA :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

ELITE C.C. will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## BigRawz909 (Jan 20, 2009)

PHARAOHS I.E will be there.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

YOU KNOW SAM'S GONNA DO IT BIG. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by torresempire_@Feb 24 2009, 04:56 PM~13100959
> *:biggrin: THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPORT FROM TORRESEMPIRE TO ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. R.O.DIVA. CONSAFOS C.C. LIL SPANKS THEE ARTISTIICS C.C. POISON 831 SOLO C.C. MR.559 TOPDOGS BICK CLUB.CADDY EXTRA LATIN LIFE C.C. LATINLIFE O.C. LATINLUXURY C.C.B.C. UNDERGRAUND KUSTOMS. LOWLOW81. 214PINK CADY.TORO IMPALAS :biggrin: HIT US UP!!!!!!!!!
> *



 TOPDOGS bike club will be in the house


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by torresempire_@Mar 2 2009, 07:16 PM~13157033
> *  :biggrin: thanks to all of you for your support. BILLY THE KID DELANO.CALIFORNIA. CHILD HOOD DREAMS B.C LOWRIDERBOB. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES C.C.BAD MAMMA JAMMA WEGO TOUR INDIO 123 VALLEDE COACHELLA CA ROLLERZ ONLY LOV2PRTY CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES MROUIJA SAN ANTONIO TX LOS MAGNIFICOS. THANKS FROM SAM E ELISA  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait till this show, it's gonna be BIG!!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

weigo west? might be interesting!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

might take a trip down south this summer


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 2 2009, 06:29 PM~13157158
> *ELITE C.C. will be there!  :biggrin:
> *


I be there to :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 17 2009, 09:48 AM~13027661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: sounds good


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

can somebody take me :cheesy:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 12 2009, 09:47 AM~13258038
> *
> can somebody take me :cheesy:
> *


Short bus or a long bus


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Mar 12 2009, 09:07 AM~13258156
> *Short bus or a long bus
> *


long :cheesy:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12 PM !


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

so is this still happening


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 28 2009, 11:23 PM~13142352
> *me to :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 US TOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, tito_ls, Monte85


:wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Apr 9 2009, 02:43 PM~13529667
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, tito_ls, Monte85
> :wave:
> *



:cheesy: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 9 2009, 02:46 PM~13529710
> *:cheesy:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


Great show this past weekend! Ready for Austin! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Apr 9 2009, 02:47 PM~13529726
> *Great show this past weekend! Ready for Austin!  :biggrin:
> *



It was a damn good show...was a lil tired after the weekend, and just got off the road once again :biggrin:... I was ready for ATX on monday :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 9 2009, 02:48 PM~13529745
> *It was a damn good show...was a lil tired after the weekend, and just got off the road once again :biggrin:... I was ready for ATX on monday :biggrin:
> *


Yea I think we were all tired! Austin is right around the corner!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

looking for a spot on a trailor/transport to this show from the austin area...if anybody has any room or an empty spot to fill pm me or 73monte on here thanx


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

We will have a big fundraiser for Luis Morales this Sunday, April 19th at 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs from 12 noon - 5pm. More info to come.

<span style=\'color:green\'>As you may know Luis Morales (LM Customs) has been in the hospital for the past week. His condition is still the same. He has no insurance so ALL PROCEEDS will go to Luis and his family in this time of need. Please we would like for you to make plans to attend this fundraiser. We will be selling, tacos, raffle tickets, good prices on haircuts and much more. We may also have a car wash. I will keep you guys updated. Please once again - ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales family, so please try to attend this event. thanks</span>[/b]


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 17 2009, 10:48 AM~13027661
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i CANT WAIT...


----------



## hblowrider (Apr 16, 2009)

hey i will be there 62 ss conv chevy ..............1950 chevy conv later-on dogs


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

:h5: this sounds good get the 64 ready and your giving out money im always doing it for free :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## corona62 (Mar 25, 2009)

LEGENDS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be there with Homie Styln 69 Impala str8 out of Texas and my son's 84 Cutlass... Both Texas built cars..


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*IN FULL FORCE*


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 6 2009, 03:34 AM~13800276
> *IN FULL FORCE
> 
> 
> ...









:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

WE GOT SOME SUPRISES AT THIS SHOW....!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

4th pg.???

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HOP AT KOOL AIDS MAY 12 7;PM COME HOP WHAT U GOT


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

I be there


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 6 2009, 03:34 AM~13800276
> *IN FULL FORCE
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 6 2009, 02:34 AM~13800276
> *IN FULL FORCE
> 
> 
> ...


X 3 !


----------



## CRACKER-LAC (May 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 25 2009, 01:19 PM~13991583
> *TTT
> *


get some!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 6 2009, 01:34 AM~13800276
> *IN FULL FORCE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 25 2009, 04:05 PM~13991951
> *get some!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :guns:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ADD SOME TRAFFIC :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Thee Artistics will be in the house


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Ohana So CAl will be there!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Alright people here are some pics for the best of show belt....Torres Empire Wego West


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 19 2009, 09:41 AM~14238069
> *Alright people here are some pics for the best of show belt....Torres Empire Wego West
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

BEST OF SHOW BELTS AND THE MONEY!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 19 2009, 09:41 AM~14238069
> *Alright people here are some pics for the best of show belt....Torres Empire Wego West
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THIS IS GOING TO BE INTERESTING. :nicoderm:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Big things happining in the I.E.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 19 2009, 08:41 AM~14238069
> *Alright people here are some pics for the best of show belt....Torres Empire Wego West
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

BIG MEXICA WILL BE THERE REPING LA RAZA INDIJINA


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jun 22 2009, 11:56 PM~14268527
> *:0
> *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

T
T
T :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

The deadline to pre-register cars, trucks, & bikes for the Torres Empire presents the WEGO West Preview Show is
Also, for booth registration all information must be received by July 12, 2009. </span>

For booth information or questions, Contact Tim Walls at 214 356 0352 or email [email protected] 

:biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

ELITE BC will be there.with poison and azteca de oro.


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 3 2009, 09:10 AM~13163590
> * TOPDOGS bike club will be in the house
> *


IT WILL BE GOOD 2 SEE U GUYS AND THOSE FIRME BIKES DOWN N SO CAL


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

*R.O :biggrin: 

T

T

T*


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

I wish i could make this one. Might be able to pull a couple of strings.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I'm down.  :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Just to let everybody know that there will be bounce houses and other activities for kids at the show cause this is a family event for EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 30 2009, 08:50 AM~14338941
> *Just to let everybody know that there will be bounce houses and other activities for kids at the show cause this is a family event for EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 30 2009, 07:50 AM~14338941
> *Just to let everybody know that there will be bounce houses and other activities for kids at the show cause this is a family event for EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

We will have single pump car and truck double pump car and truck and on the RADICAL NO RULES AT ALL CARS VS. TRUCKS NO RULES. 500.00 for first and 250.00 for second in all catagories.


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Tradition CC will be there!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 30 2009, 08:50 AM~14338941
> *Just to let everybody know that there will be bounce houses and other activities for kids at the show cause this is a family event for EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  TTT WEGO WEST


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

I GOT MY CONFIRMATION TODAY, IM IN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

sending in my registration tomarrow  coming all the way from northern cali (modesto)


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump TTT. Hope i can make it.


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

sound like a ggod show ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

sound like a good show ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Jul 1 2009, 09:57 PM~14358455
> *I GOT MY CONFIRMATION TODAY, IM IN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

IM GONNA STEAL ONE OF THOSE BELTS AND USE IT TO WHOOP KING61'S ASS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT!*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 19 2009, 09:06 PM~13054283
> *what's up Bad Mamma Jamma...you know Impalas Magazine will be there in force....hmmmmmm....maybe even with the anniversary issue......you can count us in.......any word on a "Pre-party".....
> *


:biggrin: call me


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 2 2009, 01:57 PM~14363673
> *Bump TTT. Hope i can make it.
> *


Like Obama said......YES WE CAN...SO SEE YOU HERE...PRE SHOW PARTY IS GONNA BE OFF THA HOOK


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

It's getting close ladies and gentlemen :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

gonna bea bad ass show. wish i could go


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2009, 11:01 AM~14411215
> *gonna bea bad ass show. wish i could go
> *


You can


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 8 2009, 09:25 AM~14411369
> *You can
> *


if you give me some$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 2 2009, 10:42 PM~14367588
> *IM GONNA STEAL ONE OF THOSE BELTS AND USE IT TO WHOOP KING61'S ASS!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 8 2009, 11:28 AM~14411388
> *if you give me some$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


How much?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

BIG MEXIKA WILL BE THERE QUE VIVA LA MEXIKA


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ARE THE BIKES GOING TO BE INDOORS OR OUTSIDE ?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

I need a road trip partner.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Azteca de ORO will be there. From ELITE BC.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 8 2009, 01:13 PM~14412886
> *How much?
> *



Can I go?


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 8 2009, 01:13 PM~14412886
> *How much?
> *


:0 :biggrin: 
...speakin of $$$$$

THANKS AGAIN TIM! FOR HOOKIN UP THIS JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I MET UP WITH SAM TODAY! :biggrin: 

OFFICIALLY STARTING TODAY! I AM PROUD TO ANNOUNCE THAT I AM HONORED TO BE A PART OF THE TORRES EMPIRE ORGANIZATION. I WILL BE MANAGING THE WEBSITE, AND SOON REDESIGN THE WHOLE SITE.

Emmanuel V. Farol
(WEBMASTER)
www.TorresEmpire.com 

---*SEE YOU ALL AT THE SHOW*---


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 8 2009, 12:13 PM~14412886
> *How much?
> *


4 gs for me and big jay :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 8 2009, 03:11 PM~14413379
> *ARE THE BIKES GOING TO BE INDOORS OR OUTSIDE ?
> *


Both


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 9 2009, 08:25 AM~14421299
> *4 gs for me and  big jay :biggrin:
> *


How about $13.26 cause that's all I have right now, I might have a hot $20.00 later on :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*[url]www.TorresEmpire.com*[/url]


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good Rollerz.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

*REMINDER TO ALL WHO ARE PRE-REGISTERING*

The deadline to pre-register cars, trucks, & bikes for the Torres Empire presents the WEGO West Preview Show is

*Also, for booth registration all information must be received by July 12, 2009. *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 9 2009, 08:26 AM~14421539
> *[url]www.TorresEmpire.com</span>[/url]
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Site looks good!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 9 2009, 07:06 AM~14421435
> *Both
> *


COOL THANKS I HOPE IM INDOORS CUZ I GOT A BIG DISPLAYED FOR THE INDOOR SHOWS :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

AFTER SHOW CRUISE SPOT
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE.
BIG PARKING LOT.EVERBODY WELLCOME
MORE INFO........(909)659-4320


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 8 2009, 10:28 PM~14419353
> *:0  :biggrin:
> ...speakin of $$$$$
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 9 2009, 09:09 AM~14421447
> *How about $13.26 cause that's all I have right now, I might have a hot $20.00 later on :biggrin:
> *



how u doing mr torres :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

Member

Posts: 43
Joined: Jun 2009




AFTER SHOW CRUISE SPOT
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE.
BIG PARKING LOT.EVERBODY WELLCOME
MORE INFO........(909)659-4320


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 9 2009, 08:26 AM~14421539
> *[url]www.TorresEmpire.com[/url]
> *



NICE job... looking GOOD!!!!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin: we be there..........


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Jul 10 2009, 12:57 AM~14430916
> *how u doing mr torres :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


Chillin...oh just chillin :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jul 10 2009, 02:11 PM~14436413
> *:biggrin:  we be there..........
> *


*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !*


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

TTT * WEGO * TTT


----------



## bestbomb38 (Feb 9, 2009)

what time is set up on saterday or is there a saterday set up and will it be inside? 



Classic Memories ( My38)











rday?


----------



## bestbomb38 (Feb 9, 2009)

what time is set up on saterday or is there a saterday set up and will it be inside? 



Classic Memories ( My38)











rday?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bestbomb38_@Jul 11 2009, 04:56 PM~14444419
> * what time is set up on saterday or is there a saterday set up and will it be inside?
> Classic Memories ( My38)
> 
> ...


Move in for pre-reg is starting at 8 that Saturday morning


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good ppl?


----------



## bestbomb38 (Feb 9, 2009)

Is there a move in time the day befor the show?

****** Classic Memories

(My38)


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bestbomb38_@Jul 12 2009, 02:21 PM~14449668
> *Is there a move in time the day befor the show?
> 
> ****** Classic Memories
> ...


Move in for pre-reg starts at 8 till 5 and Sunday 8 till 11 show starts at noon that Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 11 2009, 07:15 PM~14445150
> *What's good ppl?
> *


Chillin


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Just saw this ride at my work a few days ago and snapped a shot of it from my cell phone. It had a "Torres Empire" plaque in the back window and Texas license plates, so I'm guessing the rides from Tex are already arriving here in Cali!  Should be a good show! :cheesy:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 14 2009, 04:54 PM~14472850
> *Just saw this ride at my work a few days ago and snapped a shot of it from my cell phone.  It had a "Torres Empire" plaque in the back window and Texas license plates, so I'm guessing the rides from Tex are already arriving here in Cali!    Should be a good show! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I WENT SAN MANUEL CASINO AND I SAW IT TO


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 14 2009, 03:07 PM~14472999
> *I WENT SAN MANUEL CASINO AND I SAW IT TO
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 14 2009, 11:14 PM~14478505
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 15 2009, 05:02 AM~14479735
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: Hey what's up man!? :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

After the show stop by Hoppo's for some tacos and a little kick back time...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

can we go sat if we did not pre reg


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jul 15 2009, 11:02 AM~14480849
> *can we go sat if we did not pre reg
> *


YES :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jul 15 2009, 09:02 AM~14480849
> *can we go sat if we did not pre reg
> *


so does that mean we move in on sat?and how munch is it for bike that day to get in?


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 15 2009, 11:37 AM~14481700
> *so does that mean we move in on sat?and how munch is it for bike that day to get in?
> *


Yes move in on Sat. and $25.00 for bikes.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 15 2009, 09:50 AM~14480731
> *After the show stop by Hoppo's for some tacos and a little kick back time...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Sounds good and comida at the same time too.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

will beer be sold? :biggrin:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 15 2009, 09:31 AM~14481638
> *YES :biggrin:
> *


wut car reg price day of show sum my guys didnt send in forms slackers :0


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Jul 15 2009, 07:23 PM~14485996
> *wut car reg price day of show sum my guys didnt send in forms slackers  :0
> *


35.00 bucks bro :biggrin:


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

:biggrin:  
AFTER SHOW CRUISE SPOT
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE.
BIG PARKING LOT.EVERBODY WELLCOME
MORE INFO........(909)659-4320


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

AFTER SHOW CRUISE SPOT
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE.
SAN BERNARDINO CA
BIG PARKING LOT.EVERBODY WELLCOME
MORE INFO........(909)659-4320 :biggrin:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)

After the show stop by Hoppo's for some tacos and a little kick back time...









[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:wave: See yall there


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 16 2009, 07:53 AM~14491290
> *Bump.
> *


*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY WILL BE THERE !*


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 14 2009, 02:54 PM~14472850
> *Just saw this ride at my work a few days ago and snapped a shot of it from my cell phone.  It had a "Torres Empire" plaque in the back window and Texas license plates, so I'm guessing the rides from Tex are already arriving here in Cali!    Should be a good show! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Hope all have a good time at the show, maybe next time i will be able to make it.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

AFTER SHOW CRUISE SPOT
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE.
SAN BERNARDINO CA
BIG PARKING LOT.EVERBODY WELCOME
MORE INFO........(909)659-4320


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

what time is the roll in time on sat?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 17 2009, 06:59 PM~14506815
> *what time is the roll in time on sat?
> *


Roll in time begins at 7 AM on Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 15 2009, 09:31 AM~14481638
> *YES :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 18 2009, 07:00 AM~14510459
> *Roll in time begins at 7 AM on Saturday and Sunday
> *


COOL IM THERE I NO ITS GOING TO BE A HELL OF A SURE


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT FOR THE WEGO IN SAN BERNADINO


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

AFTER SHOW CRUISE SPOT
1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE.
SAN BERNARDINO CA
BIG PARKING LOT.EVERBODY WELCOME
MORE INFO........(909)659-4320


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

ALMOST TIME 6 MORE DAYS hno: hno: hno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

See you in a few.


----------



## OLDIEBUTGOODIE (Jul 21, 2009)

IS THERE TWO SHOWS SATURDAY AND SUNDAY?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

WHOS PERFORMING IN THE CONCERT?


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

For move in on Saturday morning we need registrants to go to gate 9.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDIEBUTGOODIE_@Jul 21 2009, 10:54 AM~14537286
> *IS THERE TWO SHOWS SATURDAY AND SUNDAY?
> *


Show is only on Sunday!


----------



## OLDIEBUTGOODIE (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jul 21 2009, 11:53 AM~14538653
> *Show is only on Sunday!
> *


OK THANKS


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 21 2009, 11:25 AM~14537616
> *WHOS PERFORMING IN THE CONCERT?
> *


Perfoming will be:

Kid Frost
Lighter Shade of Brown
Lowrider Band (WAR)


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDIEBUTGOODIE_@Jul 21 2009, 12:55 PM~14538680
> *OK THANKS
> *


You're Welcome!


----------



## OLDIEBUTGOODIE (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jul 21 2009, 11:56 AM~14538696
> *You're Welcome!
> *


MAN BRO YOU GUYS ARE CHARGING TO MUCH TO GET IN THIS SHOW THIS AINT THE LOWRIDER SHOW FUCK COME ON NOW THATS WHAT I HATE WITH THESE KIND OF SHOW'S TAKING ADVANTED OF THE LOWRIDER PEOPLE


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jul 21 2009, 01:55 PM~14538684
> *Perfoming will be:
> 
> Kid Frost
> ...


----------



## OLDIEBUTGOODIE (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jul 21 2009, 12:34 PM~14539173
> *:biggrin:
> *


THOSE DUDES ARE PLAYED OUT EXCEPT WAR


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDIEBUTGOODIE_@Jul 21 2009, 02:07 PM~14538815
> *MAN BRO YOU GUYS ARE CHARGING TO MUCH TO GET IN THIS SHOW THIS AINT THE LOWRIDER SHOW FUCK COME ON NOW THATS WHAT I HATE WITH THESE KIND OF SHOW'S TAKING ADVANTED OF THE LOWRIDER PEOPLE
> *


If you pre-reg it's 25 if you didn't it's 35. 25 to get in kids 10 and under 10 bucks with free rides and bounce houses for the kids...you can't beat that bro, we did look out for the people cause we know times are hard right now.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDIEBUTGOODIE_@Jul 21 2009, 12:07 PM~14538815
> *MAN BRO YOU GUYS ARE CHARGING TO MUCH TO GET IN THIS SHOW THIS AINT THE LOWRIDER SHOW FUCK COME ON NOW THATS WHAT I HATE WITH THESE KIND OF SHOW'S TAKING ADVANTED OF THE LOWRIDER PEOPLE
> *


shit............... the wego tour shows are wayyyyyyyyyyyyy better then lrm shows anyday


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bad Mamma Jamma, SA ROLLERZ


:wave:


----------



## OLDIEBUTGOODIE (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 21 2009, 12:49 PM~14539337
> *If you pre-reg it's 25 if you didn't it's 35.  25 to get in kids 10 and under 10 bucks with free rides and bounce houses for the kids...you can't beat that bro, we did look out for the people cause we know times are hard right now.
> *


i dont now about that thats too much


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 21 2009, 01:41 PM~14539964
> *shit............... the wego tour shows are wayyyyyyyyyyyyy better then lrm shows anyday
> *


X2 TTT for WEGO


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jul 21 2009, 11:55 AM~14538684
> *Perfoming will be:
> 
> Kid Frost
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 21 2009, 12:49 PM~14539337
> *If you pre-reg it's 25 if you didn't it's 35.  25 to get in kids 10 and under 10 bucks with free rides and bounce houses for the kids...you can't beat that bro, we did look out for the people cause we know times are hard right now.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: ALL WE NEED IS A BIKINI CONTEST AND I NO THIS SHOW IS GOING TO KICK ASS WAIT TILL ALL THE HEAVY HITTERS COME OUT TO REP SUR CALIFAS :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 8 2009, 03:21 PM~14414134
> *I need a road trip partner.
> *


 :cheesy: 
:wave: i can be that partner


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

quote=MEXICA,Jul 21 2009, 02:20 PM~14540417]
:thumbsup: uffin: ALL WE NEED IS A BIKINI CONTEST AND I NO THIS SHOW IS GOING TO KICK ASS WAIT TILL ALL THE HEAVY HITTERS COME OUT TO REP SUR CALIFAS :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 21 2009, 03:14 PM~14540346
> *X2 TTT for WEGO
> *



TTT


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 21 2009, 04:20 PM~14540417
> *:thumbsup:  uffin: ALL WE NEED IS A BIKINI CONTEST AND I NO THIS SHOW IS GOING TO KICK ASS WAIT TILL ALL THE HEAVY HITTERS COME OUT TO REP SUR CALIFAS  :biggrin:
> *


There will be one!!!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

i'm going Texas'ed out to da fullest bay beh!

Got my Cowboys jerseys already packed!


----------



## Mr 50 Chevy (Nov 12, 2008)

ITS GONNA BE TO HOT FOR THOSE JERSEYS BUT I GOT MINE TOO PLAYA!!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr 50 Chevy_@Jul 21 2009, 06:26 PM~14542353
> *ITS GONNA BE TO HOT FOR THOSE JERSEYS BUT I GOT MINE TOO PLAYA!!!
> *


Hmmmm... where can i find a cowboys bikini?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 21 2009, 02:21 PM~14540429
> *:cheesy:
> :wave: i can be that partner
> *


if it was my truck I would say yeah, but I'm catching s ride with some brothers from Corpus.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VAGO 84_@Jul 17 2009, 07:16 AM~14501677
> *AFTER SHOW CRUISE SPOT
> 1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE.
> SAN BERNARDINO CA
> ...


 :thumbsup: TO THE TOP !!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln com'n str8 out of North Texas will be in the house..


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> quote=MEXICA,Jul 21 2009, 02:20 PM~14540417]
> :thumbsup: uffin: ALL WE NEED IS A BIKINI CONTEST AND I NO THIS SHOW IS GOING TO KICK ASS WAIT TILL ALL THE HEAVY HITTERS COME OUT TO REP SUR CALIFAS :biggrin:



[/quote]
:thumbsup: IT`S NICE AND HOT OUT HERE FOR THAT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 21 2009, 05:16 PM~14542245
> *i'm going Texas'ed out to da fullest bay beh!
> 
> Got my Cowboys jerseys already packed!
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: THIS IS ALL LA DODGER,LA LAKERS AND THE RIADER NATION COUNTRY :biggrin: BIG CALIFAS AZTLAN


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

IF ALL GOAS WELL AT THIS SHOW , YOU GUYS SHOULD HAVE MORE OUT HERE IN CALIFAS WE USED TO HAVE SHOWS ALL UP AND DONW THE LA, IE,OC AND SD COUNTY. SO I HOPE THIS SHOW GOES WELL AND YOU GUYS COME BACK TO CALIFAS. :biggrin: ALSO ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO HAVE OVERNIGHT SECURITY THERE AND THROUGHTOUT THE SHOW CUZ YOU NO THESE VATOS OUT HERE GET CRAZY AND START SNAPPING WHEN THEY HAVE TO MANY PISTOS :angry: GOOD LUCK OUT HERE QUE VIVA LA RAZA


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 21 2009, 07:56 PM~14543219
> *if it was my truck I would say yeah, but I'm catching s ride with some brothers from Corpus.
> *


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 21 2009, 04:20 PM~14540417
> *:thumbsup:  uffin: ALL WE NEED IS A BIKINI CONTEST AND I NO THIS SHOW IS GOING TO KICK ASS WAIT TILL ALL THE HEAVY HITTERS COME OUT TO REP SUR CALIFAS  :biggrin:
> *


You ask for it and now you got it a Bikini Contest :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 22 2009, 11:45 AM~14549928
> *You ask for it and now you got it a Bikini Contest :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 22 2009, 12:30 PM~14549180
> *IF ALL GOAS WELL AT THIS SHOW , YOU GUYS SHOULD HAVE MORE OUT HERE IN CALIFAS WE USED TO HAVE SHOWS ALL UP AND DONW THE LA, IE,OC AND SD COUNTY. SO I HOPE THIS SHOW GOES WELL AND YOU GUYS COME BACK TO CALIFAS.  :biggrin: ALSO ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO HAVE OVERNIGHT SECURITY THERE AND THROUGHTOUT THE SHOW CUZ YOU NO THESE VATOS OUT HERE GET CRAZY AND START SNAPPING WHEN THEY HAVE TO MANY PISTOS :angry: GOOD LUCK OUT HERE QUE VIVA LA RAZA
> *


We got security out the ass for this show!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHATS GOING ON AT SAN MANUEL CASINO ON JULY 25TH PRE PARTY


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 22 2009, 11:51 AM~14549994
> *We got security out the ass for this show!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SHE'S THERE !

TO THE TOP 
AN WON'T STOP !


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 22 2009, 03:05 PM~14551406
> *WHATS GOING ON AT SAN MANUEL CASINO ON JULY 25TH PRE PARTY
> *


Yup yup!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

To all who are heading out to Cali, have a safe trip there! See you all at the show, getting ready to fly out! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 22 2009, 12:45 PM~14549928
> *You ask for it and now you got it a Bikini Contest :biggrin:
> *


where do i sign up? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 22 2009, 04:13 PM~14552879
> *where do i sign up?  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## rol'Nfrm619to909 (Mar 27, 2009)

at work and cant see where this is going down at, orange show?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 22 2009, 02:05 PM~14551406
> *WHATS GOING ON AT SAN MANUEL CASINO ON JULY 25TH PRE PARTY
> *


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 22 2009, 07:54 PM~14554375
> *
> *



Can you bring this Texas boy a Fat Burger?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jul 22 2009, 09:19 PM~14555226
> *Can you bring this Texas boy a Fat Burger?
> *


You dont want a second dose on in and out?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jul 22 2009, 08:19 PM~14555226
> *Can you bring this Texas boy a Fat Burger?
> *


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 22 2009, 09:30 PM~14555286
> *You dont want a second dose on in and out?
> *


nope, had a Fat Burger in Vegas in May and I'm hooked! instant heart attack!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 14 2009, 04:54 PM~14472850
> *Just saw this ride at my work a few days ago and snapped a shot of it from my cell phone.  It had a "Torres Empire" plaque in the back window and Texas license plates, so I'm guessing the rides from Tex are already arriving here in Cali!    Should be a good show! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I BELIEVE SAM TORRES OWNS THAT...AND HES A PART OF THE SAN MANUEL TRIBE...CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG  

SEE U ALL THIS WEEKEND


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 22 2009, 09:53 PM~14555563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up homie, met you in Vegas last year and Dallas this year. Texas will be in the house!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 22 2009, 07:53 PM~14555563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Good job Manny! :cheesy:

See you Sunday! I'll be working the San Manuel booth at the show.


----------



## onefattboy909 (Jan 2, 2009)

mannn this show sounds like fun... same day as the show in san diego though...
imma sleep on this one...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 22 2009, 01:05 PM~14551406
> *WHATS GOING ON AT SAN MANUEL CASINO ON JULY 25TH PRE PARTY
> *


:cheesy:
Saturday 7/25/2009 10:00 P.M.- 1:00 am (at the Serrano Buffet in San Manuel Casino)

The will be a Pre-show party in the Serrano Buffet Saturday night... Selected people will be issued a pass to enter into the buffet area. These are issued by the person in charge of the event (Samuel Torres). The buffet will have servers in there with probably some kinds of finger foods... :dunno: 

This is what I've been told, but maybe the co-promoters and associates posting up on here know more about this... :dunno:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 22 2009, 11:23 PM~14557231
> *:cheesy:
> Saturday 7/25/2009  10:00 P.M.- 1:00 am (at the Serrano Buffet in San Manuel Casino)
> 
> ...


if im not allowed to eat can i at least bring in my fatburger?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 23 2009, 01:27 AM~14557256
> *if im not allowed to eat can i at least bring in my fatburger?
> *


 :around: :around:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 22 2009, 08:53 PM~14555563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 21 2009, 02:41 PM~14539964
> *shit............... the wego tour shows are wayyyyyyyyyyyyy better then lrm shows anyday
> *


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 22 2009, 09:53 PM~14555563
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*TTT....


FOR MY ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY!!!  *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 23 2009, 07:47 AM~14558623
> *:around:  :around:
> *


get some!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 22 2009, 10:27 PM~14557256
> *if im not allowed to eat can i at least bring in my fatburger?
> *



:dunno: You gonna share?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 23 2009, 02:46 PM~14562354
> *:dunno:  You gonna share?
> *


my fries


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 23 2009, 12:23 AM~14557231
> *:cheesy:
> Saturday 7/25/2009  10:00 P.M.- 1:00 am (at the Serrano Buffet in San Manuel Casino)
> 
> ...


COOL MAN THANKS THEN I JUST GO TO PLAY AND KICK IT AT THE TUKUT LOUNGE DO YOU KNOW WHAT KIND OF MUSIC ON 25 IN THE TUKUT LOUNGE


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 23 2009, 01:57 PM~14562480
> *COOL MAN THANKS THEN I JUST GO TO PLAY AND KICK IT AT THE TUKUT LOUNGE DO YOU KNOW WHAT KIND OF MUSIC ON 25 IN THE TUKUT LOUNGE
> *


"Top 40" music in the Tukut and up in The Pines is the After Hours Ultra Lounge with DJ Hi_tone (also Top 40s).


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ill be too drunk to be payin attention to the music. they could be playin the jonas bros for all i care.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 23 2009, 04:23 PM~14562797
> *"Top 40" music in the Tukut and up in The Pines is the After Hours Ultra Lounge with DJ Hi_tone (also Top 40s).
> *


COOL THANKS I WILL B THERE


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 23 2009, 04:27 PM~14562833
> *ill be too drunk to be payin attention to the music. they could be playin the jonas bros for all i care.
> *



you got the 1st round?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jul 23 2009, 04:30 PM~14563567
> *you got the 1st round?
> *


simon! if u got the next 2!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 23 2009, 03:48 PM~14561752
> *get some!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what what


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 23 2009, 05:27 PM~14562833
> *ill be too drunk to be payin attention to the music. they could be playin the jonas bros for all i care.
> *


smooth way to put in a request :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 23 2009, 05:56 PM~14563785
> *simon! if u got the next 2!
> *



not a problem, check us out in Texas, we show first class hospitality.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

On our way, where is everyone staying.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

+1


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

see ya n cali.. be there tommorow night


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

Classic Memories will be in attendance


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

bout to hit the highway


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

im ready


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2009, 08:14 PM~14565031
> *see ya n cali.. be there tommorow night
> *


come pick me up!


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 23 2009, 12:12 AM~14557158
> *:wow:  Good job Manny! :cheesy:
> 
> See you Sunday!  I'll be working the San Manuel booth at the show.
> *


Sunday?...u aint grubbin with us on Saturday?...lol...Ill be bouncin back and forth...the Buffet and Pines ...I hope I don't get too drunk...lol...WE WILL ALSO HAVE A BOOTH @ THE SHOW...C U THEN


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jul 22 2009, 09:57 PM~14555603
> *What up homie, met you in Vegas last year and Dallas this year. Texas will be in the house!
> *


I WAS DRUNK IN VEGAS AND DRUNK IN DALLAS....but I think I can recall which one u were....C u this weekend....ALL LAYITLOW MEMBERS SHUD WEAR A BADGE OR SOME KIND OF ID...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 23 2009, 06:03 PM~14563842
> *On our way, where is everyone staying.
> *


Hampton hotel...Next to San Manuel Casino...call Troy for Info...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

THIS IS GONNA B A BAD ASS SHOOOW


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

anyone in LA from outta town tomorrow, fri nite the place to be is club tatou downtown LA. google it.
dress to impress but if u get sweated for dress code just hit me on the cell and ill get u in. just fyi, I don't usually get there till like 11:30/12. lots of fine hynas. see u there!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 23 2009, 04:03 PM~14563842
> *On our way, where is everyone staying.
> *


Hampton Inn & Suites
Highland Avenue, right near the 330 and 210 interchange
Highland, CA 92346


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

the days inn is closer to the casino and only $45 on sat nite


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 24 2009, 12:52 AM~14567480
> *the days inn is closer to the casino and only $45 on sat nite
> *


FAMILY STAYS TOGETHER


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Good Morning! Had a great time in Hollywood yesterday, getting ready to eat and head out out to the beach! Ready for the show! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jul 24 2009, 06:50 AM~14568691
> *Good Morning!  Had a great time in Hollywood yesterday, getting ready to eat and head out out to the beach!  Ready for the show! :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:

What's up Bad Mamma Jamma & People's Choice!!! It was nice meeting you guys... See you on Sunday!

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

damn I'm tired, almost to AZ


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 24 2009, 11:05 AM~14569310
> *:cheesy:
> 
> What's up Bad Mamma Jamma & People's Choice!!!  It was nice meeting you guys... See you on Sunday!
> ...


Yo bro nice seeing you again you know what's up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 23 2009, 09:54 PM~14567003
> *Sunday?...u aint grubbin with us on Saturday?...lol...Ill be bouncin back and forth...the Buffet and Pines ...I hope I don't get too drunk...lol...WE WILL ALSO HAVE A BOOTH @ THE SHOW...C U THEN
> *


You know what... I might meet up with you on Saturday night... Do we need a special pass to get in? If so, how do I get one, Manny? :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 24 2009, 01:04 AM~14567752
> *FAMILY STAYS TOGETHER
> *


yea but the staircases are safer at the days inn :rofl:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Just had some carls Jr, back on the road now. See yall in a few.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

still at home.. flight leaves at 650...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 24 2009, 12:21 PM~14571820
> *yea but the staircases are safer at the days inn :rofl:
> *


For that reason alone, I am staying at the Days Inn! :ugh:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 24 2009, 02:49 PM~14572817
> *For that reason alone, I am staying at the Days Inn!  :ugh:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

R they giving cash prizes for euro category anybody knows?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Jul 24 2009, 09:37 PM~14575153
> *R they giving cash prizes for euro category anybody knows?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i believe so.........


sabor a mi is already there :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Out the door. 6 hour drive be there at 7am.need to rep califarnia.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 24 2009, 09:04 PM~14575839
> *i believe so.........
> sabor a mi is already there :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

TEXAS is in the house


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Jul 24 2009, 07:37 PM~14575153
> *R they giving cash prizes for euro category anybody knows?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I don't think they have a cash payout for euro, according to the flyer.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 25 2009, 04:03 AM~14577345
> *I don't think they have a cash payout for euro, according to the flyer.
> *


truck looks good from where i'm standing


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 25 2009, 02:08 AM~14577353
> *truck looks good from where i'm standing
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT IN HOLLYWOOD WE REPRESENTED TEXAS AND YEAH THEY GOING TO PAY OUT 500 FOR BEST EURO THEY JUST DIDNT HAVE ROOM IN FLYER THATS THE WORD I GOT FROM THE HOMIES  BUT IF NOT ITS COOL WE STILL REPRESENTING ANGELITOS CC TEJAS :angel:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

damn i wish i was there ............good luck to everyone.. cant wait to see the pics


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 15 2009, 08:50 AM~14480731
> *After the show stop by Hoppo's for some tacos and a little kick back time...
> 
> 
> ...


im there...dj + tacos = goodtime


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VAGO 84_@Jul 17 2009, 07:16 AM~14501677
> *AFTER SHOW CRUISE SPOT
> 1680 WEST HIGHLAND AVE.
> SAN BERNARDINO CA
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

See you guys tonight.


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 25 2009, 02:03 AM~14577345
> *I don't think they have a cash payout for euro, according to the flyer.
> *


I know :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt for us texas boys reppin in cali 4 the weekin


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Texas boys holding it down, no holds bars hurting haters.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 26 2009, 01:27 AM~14583398
> *Texas boys holding it down, no holds bars hurting haters.
> *


thats how we do it


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 25 2009, 09:11 AM~14577994
> *WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT IN HOLLYWOOD WE REPRESENTED TEXAS AND YEAH THEY GOING TO PAY OUT 500 FOR BEST EURO THEY JUST DIDNT HAVE ROOM IN FLYER THATS THE WORD I GOT FROM THE HOMIES  BUT IF NOT ITS COOL WE STILL REPRESENTING ANGELITOS CC TEJAS :angel:
> *


That's ronnie old car from shot callers still clean


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 25 2009, 07:19 PM~14580995
> *
> *


Game over is all ways looking. Good


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 26 2009, 08:19 AM~14584283
> *That's ronnie old car from shot callers still clean
> *


YES SIR ITS SABOR A MI STILL DOING ITS THING IN TEXAS NOW  :yes: :angel:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 26 2009, 08:24 AM~14584307
> *Game over is all ways looking. Good
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: TTTT TORRES EMPIRE


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good peeps!!!!!! Today is the day.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

looks like its gonna be a good show!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Man! Wish we could have made it! Good Luck to all my Rollerz Family out there holding it down! :thumbsup:

Rollerz Only Houston Chapter


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 26 2009, 12:03 PM~14585596
> *
> *


u didn't miss much I don't think. drove by. not much of a turnout. shoulda stayed in sd for lowriderfest. it was crackin. oh well, still got sum good pics!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

1st place radical. Like i said Texas boys breaking fools off.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats to John from San Antonio on his wins.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Rollerz reppin hard.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

texas takeover all day everyday


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 26 2009, 09:25 PM~14588959
> *texas takeover all day everyday
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

everyone ROllin back have a safe trip


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

EVERYONE KNOWS THE DRILL...POST PICTURES,,,OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN. :0


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 26 2009, 09:36 AM~14584684
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 26 2009, 11:41 PM~14590195
> *EVERYONE KNOWS THE DRILL...POST PICTURES,,,OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN. :0
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:dunno: pics??


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

WAS A GOOD SHOW...

I will post pics later...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

ALL I KNOW IS THESE GUYS REALLY KNOW HOW TO THROW A SHOW..


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 26 2009, 11:41 PM~14590195
> *EVERYONE KNOWS THE DRILL...POST PICTURES,,,OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN. :0
> *


*WEGO WEST PRE-SHOW...NOT QUITE DONE YET..WILL BE ADDING MORE LATER*... :biggrin: ...INCLUDING THE PICS FROM THE SHOW AND CONCERT...WAR..LSOB...FROST..TORE IT UP...
WEGO...TORRES EMPIRE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YALL KNOW HOW TO THROW A BAD ASS SHOW...SEE U NEXT YEAR!

PRE SHOW PARTY


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## MR SANTA ANA (Jun 2, 2006)

Show was supposed to start at 12. We had to wait over an hour in 100 degree weather til about 1pm before they would even open the gates. Get in and see a total of about 60. cars. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR SANTA ANA_@Jul 27 2009, 08:34 AM~14591571
> *Show was supposed to start at 12. We had to wait over an hour in 100 degree weather til about 1pm before they would even open the gates. Get in and see a total of about 60. cars. :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


I WAS AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW WHEN I SPOKE TO MY HOMEBOY ON MY CELL WHO WAS AT THE WEGO SHOW IN SAN BERNADINO AND HE TOLD ME THE SHOW DIDN'T START TILL THE AFTERNOON AND THERE WAS BARELY EVEN 100 CARS THERE. PLUS TO ADD HE STATED TO ME THAT IT WAS HOT AND BORING WISHING HE WAS IN SAN DIEGO THAN THERE. BUT HE DID LIKE THE AWARDS EVEN THOU HE DIDN'T PLACE.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE LATER[/b][/size]... :biggrin: ...INCLUDING THE PICS FROM THE SHOW AND CONCERT...WAR..LSOB...FROST..TORE IT UP...
WEGO...TORRES EMPIRE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YALL KNOW HOW TO THROW A BAD ASS SHOW...SEE U NEXT YEAR!


:uh: 

WAS THAT BAD SHOW IN TEXAS OR IN CALI? NOT HEARING MANY GOOD REVIEWS SO FAR IN REGARDS TO THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW. :uh:  :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR SANTA ANA_@Jul 27 2009, 07:34 AM~14591571
> *Show was supposed to start at 12. We had to wait over an hour in 100 degree weather til about 1pm before they would even open the gates. Get in and see a total of about 60. cars. :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 27 2009, 09:53 AM~14592085
> *I WAS AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW WHEN I SPOKE TO MY HOMEBOY ON MY CELL WHOAT THE WEGO SHOW IN SAN BERNADINO AND HE TOLD ME THE SHOW DIDN'T START TILL THE AFTERNOON AND THERE WAS BARELY EVEN 100 CARS THERE. PLUS TO AD HE STAED TO ME THAT IT WAS HOT AND BORING WISHING HE WAS IN SAN DIEGO THAN THERE. BUT HE DID LIKE THE AWARDS EVEN THE HE DIDN'T PLACE.
> *


THE SHOW WAS COOL NOT ALOT OF RIDES OVER 135 ENTRYS /BUT THEY HAD ALL FOUR INDOORS OPEN ONE FOR BIKES /TWO FOR CARS /ONE FOR CONCERT WITH SEAT AND THE A.C ON CONCERT WAS DOPE /I THINK THEY NEEDS TO PUSH THE SHOW OUT THERE HARDER WITH SOME LOCAL CAR CLUBS HELPING WITH FLYERS THEY HAD TWO WEEKS WITH 99.1 RADIO BUT TO HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT YOU NEED TO DO FOOT WORK AT OTHER SHOW BUT OVER ALL I THINK IT WAS OK THANKS ROCKSTAR FOR FREE DRINKS ALLDAY CONSAFOS


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 27 2009, 07:53 AM~14592085
> *I WAS AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW WHEN I SPOKE TO MY HOMEBOY ON MY CELL WHOAT THE WEGO SHOW IN SAN BERNADINO AND HE TOLD ME THE SHOW DIDN'T START TILL THE AFTERNOON AND THERE WAS BARELY EVEN 100 CARS THERE. PLUS TO AD HE STAED TO ME THAT IT WAS HOT AND BORING WISHING HE WAS IN SAN DIEGO THAN THERE. BUT HE DID LIKE THE AWARDS EVEN THE HE DIDN'T PLACE.
> *


$15 to park and $25 to get in after sitting in line until 1pm with no explanation on why is taking so long to open the doors. Seen every car within 15 minutes, then left. Wish i had went to San Diego also.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jul 27 2009, 10:08 AM~14592745
> *DAMN!!! <img src=\'http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o78/mcneca/Smilies/faint.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> FUCK THAT SHIT!!! :loco: *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 27 2009, 10:27 AM~14592966
> *DAMN!!! <img src=\'http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o78/mcneca/Smilies/faint.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> FUCK THAT SHIT!!!  :loco:
> *


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

it's the first time in CALI... Sam Torres spent a lot of money on this show...i think the problem was that it wasnt advertised right...it was on 99.1, and that station was aired in IE only...

i went to the other WEGO shows in Texas and it was the shit...

...for any errors/mistakes they had made , im sure they learned from it..the good thing about it is, i have never seen or heared any of his family and crew get frustrated or cried about the money that had been lost. He got on the stage inbetween the performance of WAR and told everyone..."WE WILL DO THIS AGAIN NEXT YEAR"....i guess my point is, we should all support each other...we all cry that LRM is this and that...and we cry for more shows in CALI and here in LA alone, and when they throw a big show/concert like this one, we laugh at them...when they are not succesful with it...not cool...

...THE SHOW IN SAN DIEGO LOOKED LIKE A SUCCESS...im glad everyone had fun! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 27 2009, 12:16 PM~14593453
> *it's the first time in CALI... Sam Torres spent a lot of money on this show...i think the problem was that it wasnt advertised right...it was on 99.1, and that station was aired in IE only...
> 
> i went to the other WEGO shows in Texas and it was the shit...
> ...



IT'S ALL GOOD. IT'S APPRECIATED FOR MORE PROMOTERS TO PUT ON EVENTS FOR THE LOWRIDERS IF THERE ATTENTIONS ARE LEGIT TO PUT THERE BEST EFFORT OUT POSSIBLE FOR THE SHOW WHICH SOUNDS LIKE THEY TRIED. SUGGESTION TO THE WEGO PROMOTERS:

START THE SHOW BETWEEN 10 OR 11. NOT 12PM. THAT'S HOW WE DO IT HERE. SHOW TIME IS FROM ON 10AM TO 5PM OR 11AM TO 5PM THEN AWARDS PRESENTATION.

ALLOW EARLY MORNING ENTRIES TO ENTER. NOT AFTERNOON. THAT'S WASTING PEOPLES TIME AND TIME TO SET UP. PLUS TO ADD SHORTER SHOW TIME IF IT'S A GOOD SHOW.


AVOID PLACING SHOW DATES ON THE SAME DATES AS OTHER [MAJOR] SHOW DATES UNLESS YOUR PROMO NAME IS PROVEN IN THE RESPECTED STATES IF YOU ARE TO GARANTEE A BIG TURN OUT FOR YOUR SHOWS.

ALLOW IN AND OUTS FOR THE CAR OWNERS THAT'S IN YOUR SHOW. AS LONG THEY ARE RESEARCHED.


GOOD LUCK ON NEXT YEAR WEGO. BEST OF LUCK.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 27 2009, 11:36 AM~14593651
> *IT'S ALL GOOD. IT'S APPRECIATED FOR MORE PROMOTERS TO PUT ON EVENTS FOR THE LOWRIDERS IF THERE ATTENTIONS ARE LEGIT TO PUT THERE BEST EFFORT OUT POSSIBLE FOR THE SHOW WHICH SOUNDS LIKE THEY TRIED. SUGGESTION TO THE WEGO PROMOTERS:
> 
> START THE SHOW BETWEEN 10 OR 11. NOT 12PM. THAT'S HOW WE DO IT HHERE. SHOW TIME IS FROM ON 10AM TO 5PM OR 11AM TO 5PM THEN AWARDS PRESENTATION.
> ...


 Very good points  
:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

NEVERTHELESS, I LOVED THE PRESHOW PARTY ...THE BUFFET WAS THE SHIT...
YALL CAN ASK TORO... :biggrin: 

































*AND THE CLUB WAS JUMPIN...*  ...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 27 2009, 12:36 PM~14593651
> *IT'S ALL GOOD. IT'S APPRECIATED FOR MORE PROMOTERS TO PUT ON EVENTS FOR THE LOWRIDERS IF THERE ATTENTIONS ARE LEGIT TO PUT THERE BEST EFFORT OUT POSSIBLE FOR THE SHOW WHICH SOUNDS LIKE THEY TRIED. SUGGESTION TO THE WEGO PROMOTERS:
> 
> START THE SHOW BETWEEN 10 OR 11. NOT 12PM. THAT'S HOW WE DO IT HERE. SHOW TIME IS FROM ON 10AM TO 5PM OR 11AM TO 5PM THEN AWARDS PRESENTATION.
> ...


GOOD WORDS.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nightcrawler (Dec 3, 2007)

Who took pics of all the cars??


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

WAR TORE IT UP...

















*FROST STAYS COOL...*








WITH HIS SON..








TALKIN ABOUT THE GOOD OLD DAYS..
















LSOB








:biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nightcrawler_@Jul 27 2009, 01:10 PM~14593980
> *Who took pics of all the cars??
> *


I TOOK SOME ON THE MOVE IN...BUT I GOT STUCK IN THE CONCERT DURING THE SHOW  ...ILL POST SOME IN A MINUTE..

...U GUYS LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE LIKE ALWAYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 27 2009, 01:16 PM~14594045
> *I TOOK SOME ON THE MOVE IN...BUT I GOT STUCK IN THE CONCERT DURING THE SHOW   ...ILL POST SOME IN A MINUTE..
> 
> ...U GUYS LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE LIKE ALWAYS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ANY PICS OF THE BELTS


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

ol skool wayz came from high desert














A1 hydraulics in the house shot out to john and whole crew


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

THE CREW..
















Dani getting that "CALIFORNIA SUNSHINE"


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nightcrawler_@Jul 27 2009, 01:10 PM~14593980
> *Who took pics of all the cars??
> *


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 27 2009, 12:27 PM~14594145
> *ANY PICS OF THE BELTS
> *


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## VAGO 84 (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Jul 27 2009, 12:27 PM~14594152
> *ol skool wayz came from high desert
> 
> 
> ...


MYBOY'S BIKE .HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

WEST COAST CUSTOMS


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

FROST


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

:0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

CHILLIN WITH "WAR" AT THE HAMPTON INN..


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*WWW.TORRESEMPIRE.COM*</span></a>


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0 Good pics Manny! It was good seeing you again!

MORE PICS!!! Keep 'em comin'! :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Show was fun.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 27 2009, 04:26 PM~14596389
> *Show was fun.
> *


:uh: BAD CARS AND GOOD TO SEE SOME OF THE FORMER {ELITE CARS} BACK HOME. BUT THE SEEN LOOKS DEAD. :uh:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 27 2009, 10:16 AM~14593453
> *it's the first time in CALI... Sam Torres spent a lot of money on this show...i think the problem was that it wasnt advertised right...it was on 99.1, and that station was aired in IE only...
> 
> i went to the other WEGO shows in Texas and it was the shit...
> ...


Good words Manny... Very true. I had to work at this show, but I still had a good time and the lowriding people I talked to said that they were enjoying themselves. Sure, the turnout wasn't real great, but like Manny said, the promoters are going to take what they learned from this show to make it even bigger and better next year. I'll definitely be there next year. Good job on this first Cali show Sam, Tim and the rest of Torres Empire! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 27 2009, 04:29 PM~14596421
> *Good words Manny... Very true.  I had to work at this show, but I still had a good time and the lowriding people I talked to said that they were enjoying themselves.  Sure, the turnout wasn't real great, but like Manny said, the promoters are going to take what they learned from this show to make it even bigger and better next year.  I'll definitely be there next year.  Good job on this first Cali show Sam, Tim and the rest of Torres Empire!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:cheesy: 

It was cool to see some familiar faces there... I got to chat it up a bit with Doll-e and Manny from Rollerz, Anthony from Classic Memories, Kid Frost (he wasn't too good to roam around the show  ), Mario Jr. and the fam from Elite CC, Gilbert, Chloe, John P, and Pauly from StreetLow Magazine, the staff from Street Scene and the homies from Pharoahs CC and Entertainers CC... (Sorry if I forgot someone else I ran into)... Oh and Tim and Mamma Jamma from Tejas were real cool people too. 

I had to get a picture of Sam's everday-driver baller-ride on my sh*tty cell phone camera:











...And a shot of the two bikini girls that were walking around the car show:

:biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

show was good reguardless gotta respect the promoters for still paying for the hopp we took 750 cash and 1 champion belt for what they spent on the venue alone they still paid over 1500 cash i heard the sd show was a great turnout talked to a couple homies in sd that won at the hopp got no money or trophy will return next year thanx for being real


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

we did pretty good


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jul 27 2009, 05:10 PM~14596867
> *show was good reguardless gotta respect the promoters for still paying for the hopp we took 750 cash and 1 champion belt for what they spent on the venue alone  they still paid over 1500 cash  i heard the sd show was a great turnout  talked to a couple homies in sd that won at the hopp got no money or trophy will return next year thanx for being real
> *


 :thumbsup: THE HOP WAS GOOD


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 27 2009, 04:06 PM~14596831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The one on the right


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 27 2009, 03:37 PM~14597124
> *The one on the right
> *


My thoughts exactly... :yes:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 27 2009, 06:53 PM~14597314
> *My thoughts exactly... :yes:
> *


x3


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jul 27 2009, 04:10 PM~14596867
> *show was good reguardless gotta respect the promoters for still paying for the hopp we took 750 cash and 1 champion belt for what they spent on the venue alone  they still paid over 1500 cash  i heard the sd show was a great turnout  talked to a couple homies in sd that won at the hopp got no money or trophy will return next year thanx for being real
> *


 :thumbsup: x23456789 IT WAS COOL..... HAD A GOOD TIME CHILLIN WITH THE HOMIES.....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 27 2009, 03:29 PM~14596420
> *:uh: BAD CARS AND GOOD TO SEE SOME OF THE FORMER {ELITE CARS} BACK HOME. BUT THE SEEN LOOKS DEAD.  :uh:
> *


well I enjoyed myself, saw some old friends and got to meet some new ones. TTT for Torres Empire & WEGO


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good Hootie.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 27 2009, 05:06 PM~14596831
> *:cheesy:
> 
> It was cool to see some familiar faces there... I got to chat it up a bit with Doll-e and Manny from Rollerz, Anthony from Classic Memories, Kid Frost (he wasn't too good to roam around the show  ), Mario Jr. and the fam from Elite CC, Gilbert, Chloe, John P, and Pauly from StreetLow Magazine, the staff from Street Scene and the homies from Pharoahs CC and Entertainers CC... (Sorry if I forgot someone else I ran into)... Oh and Tim and Mamma Jamma from Tejas were real cool people too.
> ...


didnt see them girls...after talkin to u..i got stuck inside the concert...backstage was hectic...glad to c u again VOLO


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 27 2009, 04:28 PM~14597030
> *:thumbsup: THE HOP WAS GOOD
> *


Wat's up Andy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

ELITE C.C. had a GREAT time. Even though it wasnt the turn out we had hoped for, for Big Sam and the WEGO Tour it was still a great show. Where else does a promoter give out VIP passes to the participants for a free buffet, have free jumpers for the kids, an all indoor professional concert, and championship belts to the sweepstakes winners? There was still a lot of nice rides out there and the MOVE-IN on Saturday was GREAT! We just pulled up and got right in. The only other show I've been to where its like that is the Grand National Roadster Show, but not another lowrider show. The trophy presentation was also another highlight. It started promptly and professionally, I couldn't believe how fast they were given out, it was a beautiful thing. we didnt have to wait HOURS for the judges to make their decision while they were supposed to be handing out the awards. Everyone who didn't go really missed out on a good show, hopefully next year more people will hear about it and make an effort to get out there. Major props to Sam, the WEGO tour staff, and all the people who made it out. We'll definately be back to support next year.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jul 27 2009, 08:26 PM~14599245
> *ELITE C.C. had a GREAT time. Even though it wasnt the turn out we had hoped for, for Big Sam and the WEGO Tour it was still a great show. Where else does a promoter give out VIP passes to the participants for a free buffet, have free jumpers for the kids, an all indoor professional concert, and championship belts to the sweepstakes winners? There was still a lot of nice rides out there and the MOVE-IN on Saturday was GREAT! We just pulled up and got right in. The only other show I've been to where its like that is the Grand National Roadster Show, but not another lowrider show. The trophy presentation was also another highlight. It started promptly and professionally, I couldn't believe how fast they were given out, it was a beautiful thing. we didnt have to wait HOURS for the judges to make their decision while they were supposed to be handing out the awards. Everyone who didn't go really missed out on a good show, hopefully next year more people will hear about it and make an effort to get out there. Major props to Sam, the WEGO tour staff, and all the people who made it out. We'll definately be back to support next year.
> *


you got that group pic?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 27 2009, 08:52 PM~14599588
> *you got that group pic?
> *


Nope. Camera died. :angry:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jul 27 2009, 09:56 PM~14599635
> *Nope. Camera died.  :angry:
> *


i guess i wasn the only one who had badluck with the camera....i BROKE MY CAMERA during the concert..so the only pics i have of ur cars were at the set up :angry:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 27 2009, 09:00 PM~14599683
> *i  guess i wasn the only one who had badluck with the camera....i BROKE MY CAMERA during the concert..so the only pics i have of ur cars were at the set up :angry:
> *


Yup damn cameras always run out of battery or break. :angry: You guys looked good out there bro!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

The CHAMPIONSHIP Belts are bad! :biggrin: 

ELITE C.C. took two home with El Padrote for Best Bomb and The Passion for Best Euro.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 27 2009, 09:41 PM~14600283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ES TODO... ORLANDO, LOOKING GOOD BRO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

The trophies were pretty nice too.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Can't wait till next year.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jul 27 2009, 10:25 PM~14600865
> *Can't wait till next year.
> *










HERNAN REMEMBER THIS PICTURE.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> NEVERTHELESS, I LOVED THE PRESHOW PARTY ...THE BUFFET WAS THE SHIT...
> YALL CAN ASK TORO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 27 2009, 10:58 PM~14601306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS ORLANDO...MORE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 27 2009, 09:41 PM~14600283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 27 2009, 10:11 PM~14601447
> *NICE PICS ORLANDO...MORE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*I just wanted to personally thank everyone who came out and supported our WEGO West Preview. WEGO and Torres Empire truly appreciate all the support! It was great to meet so many new people with same passion for lowriding as us. Next year is guaranteed to be bigger and better!
THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Jul 27 2009, 10:58 PM~14601306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, MsDani, DA_SQUID
:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, MsDani

:h5: ready for the cruise


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! I just got back from San Bernardino,CA! talk about another good show! they put on a nice show the hop was packed with cars working like crazy cars breaking, Nosing up, Cars on fire!! I had a blast! Big Thanks To Torres Empire/Wego World Tour, And all the Riders that came out! Here are a few preview pics! To see what happen this will all be on vol.15!*


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

too bad it wasnt a beter turn out cause torres empire be throwing some bad ass shows maybe next year :biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Jul 28 2009, 11:00 AM~14604075
> *I just wanted to personally thank everyone who came out and supported our WEGO West Preview.  WEGO and Torres Empire truly appreciate all the support!  It was great to meet so many new people with same passion for lowriding as us.  Next year is guaranteed to be bigger and better!
> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!
> *


NICE MEETING U AND UR HUSBAND... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*GREAT PEEPZ...SEE YOU ALL IN TEXAS!*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jul 27 2009, 08:26 PM~14599245
> *ELITE C.C. had a GREAT time. Even though it wasnt the turn out we had hoped for, for Big Sam and the WEGO Tour it was still a great show. Where else does a promoter give out VIP passes to the participants for a free buffet, have free jumpers for the kids, an all indoor professional concert, and championship belts to the sweepstakes winners? There was still a lot of nice rides out there and the MOVE-IN on Saturday was GREAT! We just pulled up and got right in. The only other show I've been to where its like that is the Grand National Roadster Show, but not another lowrider show. The trophy presentation was also another highlight. It started promptly and professionally, I couldn't believe how fast they were given out, it was a beautiful thing. we didnt have to wait HOURS for the judges to make their decision while they were supposed to be handing out the awards. Everyone who didn't go really missed out on a good show, hopefully next year more people will hear about it and make an effort to get out there. Major props to Sam, the WEGO tour staff, and all the people who made it out. We'll definately be back to support next year.
> *


:thumbsup:



i had a great time.. 1st time going to cali.. and it was nice.. thanks for all the hospitality sam gave me and the rest of the wego group...defently want to go next year..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, *People's Choice*

you black bastard!


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

I HAVE TO SAY SOMETHING HERE. 
WHEN I WAS ON MY WAY 2 THE SHOW I WAS EXCITED, THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO BE BIGGER THEN LOWRIDER LAST MONTH OR AT LEAST AS GOOD.
I WAS GLAD TO BE FILMING IT, AND I DID, BUT WHEN I GOT THERE I WAS DISAPPOINTED IN THE TURN OUT, IN CARS AND PEOPLE COMING IN THE GATE. I THINK THERE WAS TO MANY SHOWS GOING ON THAT DAY ALL OVER AND THE ECONOMY IS TERRIBLE RIGHT NOW. AND PEOPLE OUT HERE DONT KNOW HOW COOL THIS VATO IS. 
I COULDN'T BELIEVE MY EYES , THIS GUY DID EVERYTHING RIGHT, CADERD TO EVERY ONE, IN EVERY WAY POSSIBLE, THE VENUE WAS GOOD, THE CONCERT COULDN'T BE BETTER, THE HOP WAS OFF THE CHAINS. THE PRE PARTY AND BUFFET WAS GREAT, AND SAMMY TORRES IS ONE OF THE COOLEST CAR SHOW PROMOTERS IV EVER DELT WITH IN LOW RIDER HISTORY, THIS SHOULD OF BEEN ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YEAR, HE PUT SO MUCH OUT THERE FOR ALL OF US TO ENJOY, EVEN FOR THE KIDS HE DID HIS BEST, HE MUST OF PUT OUT CLOSE TO A 100.000.00 BUCKS INTO PULL OFF THIS SHOW, AND HE STILL BUCKED UP LIKE A SOLDIER AND FINISHED THE SHOW PAYED EVERYBODY GAVE OUT THE BEST
TROPHY'S RIGHT TO THE END, THIS IS A GOOD MAN, 
A DIE HARD LOWRIDER, MAN OF HIS WORD, A LOT OF PEOPLE MISSED OUT ON WHAT COULD OF BEEN ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YEAR, IM SURE WHEN THE WORD GETS OUT ABOUT SAMMY TORRES,
THE NEXT SHOW HE THROWS WELL BE A BIG TURN OUT,
ILL BE AT HIS NEXT ONE AS WELL DOING WHAT EVER I CAN TO MAKE IT BETTER FOR THE ALL OF US. 
THANKS SAMMY FOR THE SHOW YOU PUT ON IN SAN BERNARDINO FAIR GROUNDS. 
ITS TO BAD THEY ANT MORE CAR SHOW PROMOTERS LIKE YOUR SELF.
AND THANKS FOR HAVING US OUT THERE AS WELL. JUST KEEPING IT REAL 
O.G RIDER STYLE .


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 28 2009, 11:51 AM~14604547
> *I HAVE TO SAY SOMETHING HERE.
> WHEN I WAS ON MY WAY 2 THE SHOW I WAS EXCITED, THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO BE BIGGER THEN LOWRIDER LAST MONTH OR AT LEAST AS GOOD.
> I WAS GLAD TO BE FILMING IT, AND I DID, BUT WHEN I GOT THERE I WAS DISAPPOINTED  IN THE TURN OUT, IN CARS AND PEOPLE COMING IN THE GATE. I THINK THERE WAS TO MANY SHOWS GOING ON THAT DAY ALL OVER AND THE ECONOMY IS TERRIBLE RIGHT NOW. AND PEOPLE OUT HERE DONT KNOW HOW COOL THIS VATO IS.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Sam and Elisa Torres and the WEGO staff would like to think everybody who participated and showed up for the show. We know it was challenged going into it with other shows going on that same day, but we did what we wanted to do and that was to put on a family events so the kids can have things to do also. Come to California and put on a show and see how the people will react to TORRES EMPIRE AND WEGO WEST. I hope everyone did enjoy the show and we will be back next year bigger and better. I would like to say thank you to everybody I met cause you all good people in my book. If you have any questions or comments PM me or just holla at me on the phone. Once again we would like to thank everybody for there support. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT FOR BIG SAM!!!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 12:51 PM~14604544
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sic713, People's Choice
> 
> ...


Do you want your DVD? YOU BURNT BLACK KRACKER ASS!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 28 2009, 11:10 AM~14604692
> *Do you want your DVD?  YOU BURNT BLACK KRACKER ASS!!!!!!!!
> *


yea i want my dvd mutha fuckaaaa...
why where is at??


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 03:31 PM~14606069
> *yea i want my dvd mutha fuckaaaa...
> why where is at??
> *


Right here


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

finally made it home at 6 in da morning 20 hr drive 
i want to say thanks to sam for having a good show even though not as many lowlows came out but but comming from texas we had a bad ass time at the vip dinner and at the show the concert was off the hook when war came on 
i give big props to sam for all hes done and if ppl didnt like his show then they need to throw there own show or just shut the f*&^ up sam did his part now if ppl dont show up with there rides that on them 
we will be there next year 

:angel:ANGELITOS CC LAMESA TX:angel:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 27 2009, 08:48 PM~14598852
> *Wat's up Andy!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP G U MISSED A GOOD SHOW :buttkick:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT FOR SAM TORRES EMPIRE AND WEGO STAFF EVEN YOU CRAZY ASS TIM :thumbsup: :angel: !!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@Jul 28 2009, 02:57 PM~14607006
> *TTT FOR SAM TORRES EMPIRE AND WEGO STAFF EVEN YOU CRAZY ASS TIM :thumbsup:  :angel: !!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 28 2009, 01:37 PM~14606125
> *Right here
> *


ill pm you my address..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 11:51 AM~14604544
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sic713, People's Choice, Tito_ls
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

now he's gonna kick my ass but i had to


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: tito_ls, caveydd81, jgutierrez1949, *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*
:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: miggy254, mrchavez, caveydd81, *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*, screwed up loco, homyzrus, 1970impala,* tito_ls*, jgutierrez1949

ahhhh chit


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 28 2009, 03:45 PM~14607452
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> now he's gonna kick my ass but i had to
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 28 2009, 04:45 PM~14607453
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: tito_ls, caveydd81, jgutierrez1949, *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*
> :wave:
> *


 :worship: u still at work?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 28 2009, 04:46 PM~14607471
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he left :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 28 2009, 03:47 PM~14607482
> *:worship: u still at work?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 28 2009, 04:45 PM~14607452
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> now he's gonna kick my ass but i had to
> *



:angry: your right...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 28 2009, 04:45 PM~14607453
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: tito_ls, caveydd81, jgutierrez1949, *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}*
> :wave:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 28 2009, 04:48 PM~14607495
> *:yessad:
> *


workin overtime n chit .. orale vato. reading this topic is making me look forward to the Torres Empire show in Mesquite  Sam Torres doin the damn thing :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 28 2009, 04:50 PM~14607515
> *:angry: your right...
> *


that was my lil brother that typed that .. i was in the other room :yes:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

DAMN I WISHED I COULD HAVE WENT TO CALI TO THA WEGO SHOW


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*month of august-september pattern special..
1st come, 1st serve...

pattern roofs $600
inor leaf and stripes

whole car $800
whole car with pattens,leafing and pinstripes.. $1000

includeds all material.. roll in and roll out..

base coats and pearls..
kandy is a lil extra..


sic
832 372 0874
fuck what ya heard.. holla at ya boy and prove em wrong*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 28 2009, 04:53 PM~14607551
> *DAMN  I  WISHED  I  COULD HAVE  WENT  TO  CALI  TO  THA  WEGO SHOW
> *


i think we gonna have to next time :h5:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 28 2009, 03:57 PM~14607592
> *i think we gonna have to next time  :h5:
> *


YUP.......


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 03:56 PM~14607591
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>I WANT IN ON THIS*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 04:56 PM~14607591
> *month of august-september pattern special..
> 1st come, 1st serve...
> 
> ...


you know i need some pinstripes and might even go with some leafing as well


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: GOTT A PUNCH OUT NOW....DAMMIT..</span>


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jul 27 2009, 09:26 PM~14599245
> *ELITE C.C. had a GREAT time. Even though it wasnt the turn out we had hoped for, for Big Sam and the WEGO Tour it was still a great show. Where else does a promoter give out VIP passes to the participants for a free buffet, have free jumpers for the kids, an all indoor professional concert, and championship belts to the sweepstakes winners? There was still a lot of nice rides out there and the MOVE-IN on Saturday was GREAT! We just pulled up and got right in. The only other show I've been to where its like that is the Grand National Roadster Show, but not another lowrider show. The trophy presentation was also another highlight. It started promptly and professionally, I couldn't believe how fast they were given out, it was a beautiful thing. we didnt have to wait HOURS for the judges to make their decision while they were supposed to be handing out the awards. Everyone who didn't go really missed out on a good show, hopefully next year more people will hear about it and make an effort to get out there. Major props to Sam, the WEGO tour staff, and all the people who made it out. We'll definately be back to support next year.
> *


I would personally say thanks for everyone that came out to support Torres Empire and the Wego World Tour. This was my first time to Cali, and we got showed hospitality like no other.. It was nice to meet the DeAlba's along with the Elite CC..It was a pleasure to talk to yall and to finally see some of the rides in person was memoriable .. It was also cool to talk to Pharoahs CC, and anyone else that i talked to.. I had a good time, and we are looking forward on going back next year. Thanks for all the support


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 28 2009, 04:53 PM~14607551
> *DAMN  I  WISHED  I  COULD HAVE  WENT  TO  CALI  TO  THA  WEGO SHOW
> *



you should have but nooooo....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 28 2009, 04:01 PM~14607646
> *you know i need some pinstripes and might even go with some leafing as well
> *


i gotcha homie,.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 27 2009, 05:06 PM~14596831
> *:cheesy:
> 
> It was cool to see some familiar faces there... I got to chat it up a bit with Doll-e and Manny from Rollerz, Anthony from Classic Memories, Kid Frost (he wasn't too good to roam around the show  ), Mario Jr. and the fam from Elite CC, Gilbert, Chloe, John P, and Pauly from StreetLow Magazine, the staff from Street Scene and the homies from Pharoahs CC and Entertainers CC... (Sorry if I forgot someone else I ran into)... Oh and Tim and Mamma Jamma </span>from Tejas were real cool people too.
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>It was nice meeting you too! Had a blast and thanks for the awesome directions to the beach and around LA!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jul 27 2009, 09:26 PM~14599245
> *ELITE C.C. had a GREAT time. Even though it wasnt the turn out we had hoped for, for Big Sam and the WEGO Tour it was still a great show. Where else does a promoter give out VIP passes to the participants for a free buffet, have free jumpers for the kids, an all indoor professional concert, and championship belts to the sweepstakes winners? There was still a lot of nice rides out there and the MOVE-IN on Saturday was GREAT! We just pulled up and got right in. The only other show I've been to where its like that is the Grand National Roadster Show, but not another lowrider show.</span> The trophy presentation was also another highlight. It started promptly and professionally, I couldn't believe how fast they were given out, it was a beautiful thing. we didnt have to wait HOURS for the judges to make their decision while they were supposed to be handing out the awards. Everyone who didn't go really missed out on a good show, hopefully next year more people will hear about it and make an effort to get out there. Major props to Sam, the WEGO tour staff, and all the people who made it out. We'll definately be back to support next year.
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>Thank you and much props to Elite for the compliment! That's how we do it on move in with WEGO at time of registration!!! Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jul 28 2009, 04:22 PM~14608382
> *It was nice meeting you too!  Had a blast and thanks for the awesome directions to the beach and around LA!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

Only two words can explain the hospitality that Sam & Elisa showed the WEGO FAMILY......FIRST CLASS! Thanks to Tim for making us feel at home also. Tim had to be the busiest man out there all day. It was a plessure meeting all the west coast legends you see in magazines. I coudnt of been anymore impressed how all the clubs and solos riders were patient during move in with the staff and completely understading on issues beyond our control. It is always a plessure kicking it with the entire WEGO FAMILY, I LOVE YOU FKRS! This was my first time in cali and cant wait for next year and one that note Thank You Sam, Elisa, and Tim! Oh yeah Sic next time you take a big ole shit in our room let me get a courtesy flush!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:

that california pizza mayne!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It looks like everyone did all the thanking already, but I got to throw mine out there, too. Sam and Elisa did an incredible job on the show...did it like a champ! And the wego crew that came in did great again! Ya'll are the best in the business...

This show was the WEGO-West preview show. 2010, the WEGO-West Tour is currently in the planning stages, and we would love to sanction a few established events for the tour...hit me up if you are interested in putting your show on the tour.


----------



## cadi daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

You know, Im glad we made it the the Torres Empire show. It might not have had the expected turn out, but the concert was cool and so was just chillin with the homies in the shade. Once we found the keys to the VIP room it was on and crackin'. Most definitly will go next year.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 28 2009, 08:25 PM~14610350
> *It looks like everyone did all the thanking already, but I got to throw mine out there, too.  Sam and Elisa did an incredible job on the show...did it like a champ!  And the wego crew that came in did great again!  Ya'll are the best in the business...
> 
> This show was the WEGO-West preview show.  2010, the WEGO-West Tour is currently in the planning stages, and we would love to sanction a few established events for the tour...hit me up if you are interested in putting your show on the tour.
> *


awwwwww...




































by the way.. i still got people textin me about the closet thing..
fker....!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadi daddy_@Jul 28 2009, 07:39 PM~14610555
> *You know, Im glad we made it the the Torres Empire show. It might not have had the expected turn out, but the concert was cool and so was just chillin with the homies in the shade.  Once we found the keys to the VIP room it was on and crackin'.  Most definitly will go next year.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn man, I thought you must have slipped that guy some bills... he was standing in front of your ride most of the morning, like your personal body guard for the Caddy! :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 28 2009, 02:01 PM~14606405
> *WHATS UP G    U MISSED A GOOD SHOW  :buttkick:
> *


YUP... SOUND LIKE THEY PUT UP A GREAT SHOW, BUT OTHER SHOWS ON THE SAME DAY WON'T WORK. :nosad: :nosad: I'LL BE THERE FOR THE NEXT ONE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 03:56 PM~14607591
> *month of august-september pattern special..
> 1st come, 1st serve...
> 
> ...


I WANT IN ON THIS TOO, BUT KIND OF A LONG WAY FOR ME. NICE WORK HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 28 2009, 08:51 PM~14610727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SABOR A MI STILL LOOKS GREAT CONGRATS TO THE ANGELITOS C.C.


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Jul 28 2009, 09:30 PM~14611233
> *SABOR A MI STILL LOOKS GREAT CONGRATS TO THE ANGELITOS C.C.
> *


 :thumbsup: GRACIAS HOMIE!!!!!! :angel:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Just wanted to wish Sam Torres a very Happy Birthday!!! Have a good one!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

this show might not have been the best turn out, but for what it was this is the best time i have had at a show in a long long time. from the time i checked into the hotel, to dinner at the casino, to the show, to packing up to go home. thankx to wego and the torres family for everything you did for EVERYONE. well worth to drive from texas. id do it again this weekend :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 29 2009, 06:00 PM~14620514
> *this show might not have been the best turn out, but for what it was this is the best time i have had at a show in a long long time. from the time i checked into the hotel, to dinner at the casino, to the show, to packing up to go home. thankx to wego and the torres family for everything you did for EVERYONE. well worth to drive from texas. id do it again this weekend :0
> *


You are a wild man John, i could not do that drive by myself. Glad you made it home safe.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

the king lives my wife and micheal at hollywood


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 29 2009, 09:02 PM~14622564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO ESTABA MUERTO ,,ANDABA DE PARRANDA,, :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

HERE U GO TIM...pls...tell SAM im having trouble logging in to his Host... :angry: 
but here are the temporary links..
*AT THE SHOW*


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 30 2009, 01:33 PM~14628328
> *HERE U GO TIM...pls...tell SAM im having trouble logging in to his Host... :angry:
> but here are the temporary links..
> AT THE SHOW
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------

